
Will investment into autonomous cars dry up in the short term? - xiaolingxiao
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/auto-industry-coronavirus-impact/index.html#click=https://t.co/rQegWIVtCK
======
vsskanth
Depends on Waymo or Zoox. If they have a widespread launch this year, then AV
push will carry on no matter what.

Otherwise, we might possibly approach the trough of disillusionment.

